# 350° or 325° for my rib roast



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

When you live alone you don’t get much practice cooking. It’s been a couple years since I’ve fixed one of these. This is a 7 lb rib roast (not prime) I really hate leaving meat sit out on the counter even tho a recipe said let it sit out a couple hours. I could let it set one hour I suppose. I’m going to start it in the oven at 500° and then turn the temperature down to….what? 350 or 325° we don’t like rare or medium rare we like medium.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I think I'd go as low as 220 since it's not a prime cut. Cook until it's 165/170 internal temp measured with an instant read thermometer.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I think I'd go as low as 220 since it's not a prime cut. Cook until it's 165/170 internal temp measured with an instant read thermometer.


Ok. About how many minutes per pound if you were doing it?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nicely marbled piece of meat be a shame to lose all that fat. Maybe 20 minutes/pound and start checking it. If you don't have an instant read or digital thermometer you should get one. The resting before cooking is to let it come closer to room temp before cooking. 2 hours is OK. The usually rule applied by health inspectors, in my experience, is anything held at a temp between 40F and 140F for more than 4 hours goes in the trash due to the possibility of bacterial growth between those temps.


----------



## Mike4916 (Oct 2, 2021)

I cook prime rib roast about twice a year, so no expert here. I mostly eyeball it on the BBQ. I use a thermometer in the end to help me know when to remove. I use a rough estimate for timing. Temperature fluctuation on the grill mean I have to watch more carefully.

There are a lot of recipes just a google search away. The fact you are not getting to room temperature to start will throw a lot of them off. It's only 70 degrees difference, but it matters. In any case it looks like 12-15 minutes per pound at 325 might be correct...ish. Taking into account not going room temp, add some time...or not. More importantly might be the internal temperature regardless of the time. Be sure you have a decent thermometer, if not, time it well and cross your fingers. Slower (lower) if not a problem but will likely draw out the time and throw off recipe/timing. I'm not sure why you hesitate to leave it out though and I'd suggest a Google search on why to leave meat out before cooking to get the reasons.

I'm sure you'll nail it and I I'd love to see the finished product.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> I think I'd go as low as 220 since it's not a prime cut. Cook until it's 165/170 internal temp measured with an instant read thermometer.


165/170 will be shoe leather. 140 will be medium rare.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I worry about bacteria growth if I let it sit out too long but might as well try and see what happens. Everybody can’t be wrong about letting it sit out. This sale last until Wednesday so If it’s really good I’ll get another one for the freezer.

edit: Searched and found a link TK posted the last time I fixed a rib roast, two years ago.

I’m doing low-carb so there aren’t going to be a lot of starchy side dishes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I was mistaken about the internal temp. Was thinking about doing pulled pork not prime rib.


----------



## Mike4916 (Oct 2, 2021)

Startingover said:


> I worry about bacteria growth if I let it sit out too long but might as well try and see what happens. Everybody can’t be wrong about letting it sit out. This sale last until Wednesday so If it’s really good I’ll get another one for the freezer.
> 
> edit: Searched and found a link TK posted the last time I fixed a rib roast, two years ago.
> 
> I’m doing low-carb so there aren’t going to be a lot of starchy side dishes.


Broccoli is your friend for low carb. Or a side of bacon


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Mike4916 said:


> Broccoli is your friend for low carb. Or a side of bacon


Our store had a great sale this weekend a lot of Bogo buy one get one free so I stocked up.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Clean your roast well before putting it out. There's less chance of a food-borne infection with a cut of meat vs hamburger. If they nick the bowel on butchering the cow, the contamination is more likely to be well incorporated with ground beef.

I don't think I've bought ground beef since that little girl got E.Coli at Jack in the Box.

I could grind my own if I needed it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Clean your roast well before putting it out. There's less chance of a food-borne infection with a cut of meat vs hamburger. If they nick the bowel on butchering the cow, the contamination is more likely to be well incorporated with ground beef.
> 
> I don't think I've bought ground beef since that little girl got E.Coli at Jack in the Box.
> 
> I could grind my own if I needed it.


Eeew. Too late. I forgot Nana said that 40 yrs ago. Then it was because, in a little shop, she saw the owners dog behind the meat counter licking meat.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Jack In The Box Settles With 4-Year-Old E. Coli Victim Federal Way Girl Suffers Numerous Problems After Eating Tainted Burger


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Most Common Foodborne Pathogens


You hear about food poisoning outbreaks all the time, but what are the major culprits? Learn more about these pathogens and how to avoid them.




www.eatright.org




.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I was planning on a lot of leftovers but daughter said, “good, I’ll have nice sandwiches this week.” (I’m glad to share)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry, I think it was this little girl. It was earlier.
Things are much better nowadays but it's good to know the risks, especially if you serve other people.









Jack in the Box E. coli Outbreak – 25th Anniversary


Editor's Note: The following remembrance of the Jack-in-the-Box E. coli outbreak was penned by our Publisher Bill Marler and first posted in Food Poison




www.foodsafetynews.com


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

My wife cooks a lot of prime rib for customers. She cooks it very rare to 125-130°. If a guest wants it more done after slicing she keeps a sauce pan of au just hot to finish to medium or even well done. I prefer it at 125°.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

rjniles said:


> My wife cooks a lot of prime rib for customers. She cooks it very rare to 125-130°. If a guest wants it more done after slicing she keeps a sauce pan of au just hot to finish to medium or even well done. I prefer it at 125°.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


That’s a good hint. Thanks


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Was suppose to say "au jus".


Au jus is a French culinary term meaning "with juice". It refers to meat dishes prepared or served together with a light broth or gravy, made from the fluids secreted by the meat as it is cooked. In French cuisine, cooking au jus is a natural way to enhance the flavour of dishes.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Just right for us. Maybe too well done for some. I didn’t want to eat Yorkshire pudding but at last minute who can resist? Considering it’s been 2 yrs since last rib roast so I made popovers.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

rjniles said:


> Was suppose to say "au jus".
> 
> 
> Au jus is a French culinary term meaning "with juice". It refers to meat dishes prepared or served together with a light broth or gravy, made from the fluids secreted by the meat as it is cooked. In French cuisine, cooking au jus is a natural way to enhance the flavour of dishes.
> ...


I love those beef sandwiches dipped in Au jus. No one has them around here.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

There is no risk to letting it sit out for a couple of hours. Even as it sits out, the bulk of meat will still be below room temp. It would take several hours to warm up to room temperature and a few more hours beyond that for any significant bacterial growth to setup.
Having it at room temperature makes it cook more evenly, because the internal temp doesn't have as far to rise.

I start mine at 475 and turn down to 350. Lower than that it will dry out before it's done.
Cook to your preference - 125F is my limit for roast beef, any more feels like eating rubber.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Its way overcooked. Here is a tried and true method for medium rare. You can add time to roasting for more well done.

Rub the roast with Kosher salt generously. I use about a TSP per pound or more.
Allow roast to sit in the fridge uncovered on a rack for at minimum 24 hours and up to 96 hours.
Allow roast to sit out of the fridge for 1 hour or more before proceeding.
Dry roast well with paper towels. Sprinkle pepper or other seasoning you like all over it including the sides.
Preheat oven to 500°
Roast at 500° for 5 minutes
Lower temperature to 200°
Roast at 200° 1 hour per pound

This is one reason I got a sous vide immersion cooker. No guessing at all. Pick/set internal temp and get the correct internal temp every time. You cannot overcook with sous vide unless you set the temp to high. 
Then broil your roast for 8 minutes to brown.

Below is sous vide results. But the method above result is almost identical.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> Its way overcooked. Here is a tried and true method for medium rare. You can add time to roasting for more well done.
> 
> Rub the roast with Kosher salt generously. I use about a TSP per pound or more.
> Allow roast to sit in the fridge uncovered on a rack for at minimum 24 hours and up to 96 hours.
> ...


I would have liked it a bit more pink but you know when you only cook one once in a blue moon it’s hard to get perfect. I thought a rib roast would be easier. I had a project I was working on and thought I’d throw it in the oven, ignore it, finish my project and eat. Doesn’t work that way. I was always running in the kitchen to check this piece of cow. it’s the 3rd one I’ve cooked one was two years ago and the other one 17 yrs ago. So I’m lucky it was even edible. Yes, I Read the salt brings out moisture and blot it dry before putting in the oven but I forgot that part.


----------



## Mike4916 (Oct 2, 2021)

I thought it looked great. Better than the leftovers I'm having tonight anyway.

Have a great day.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> I would have liked it a bit more pink but you know when you only cook one once in a blue moon it’s hard to get perfect. I thought a rib roast would be easier. I had a project I was working on and thought I’d throw it in the oven, ignore it, finish my project and eat. Doesn’t work that way. I was always running in the kitchen to check this piece of cow. it’s the 3rd one I’ve cooked one was two years ago and the other one 17 yrs ago. So I’m lucky it was even edible. Yes, I Read the salt brings out moisture and blot it dry before putting in the oven but I forgot that part.


Try the method I posted next time. It really is foolproof and consistent every time. Since you like it more well done, you could start with one extra hour roasting and test the temp with your instant read thermometer every hour after..
Before I got my immersion cooker this was the method someone gave me and it works very well.
Since this is such a precious cut and very expensive take the extra time. Its totally worth it.
Good luck and I'm certain it was still good. But to me it would have been ruined and I would have used it to make other things like fajita's.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> J. V. said:
> 
> 
> > Try the method I posted next time. It really is foolproof and consistent every time. Since you like it more well done, you could start with one extra hour roasting and test the temp with your instant read thermometer every hour after..
> ...


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

gthomas785 said:


> Having it at room temperature makes it cook more evenly, because the internal temp doesn't have as far to rise.


Frozen vs. room temp has interested me because if I, like many people, often like a crispier outside on something, then in theory the meat should not be cooked from room temperature.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

FM3 said:


> Frozen vs. room temp has interested me because if I, like many people, often like a crispier outside on something, then in theory the meat should not be cooked from room temperature.


Yep. By controlling the oven temp as well as the starting meat temp you can achieve wildly different results. Often times however, the risk of starting with a cold piece of meat is that you get a totally dried out exterior while the interior is still raw.

Bumping up both the starting meat temperature and the oven temperature will mean a shorter cooking time, and the outside gets crispy and the inside can reach an adequately cooked temperature, but not overcooked, before the outside dries out.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

FM3 said:


> Frozen vs. room temp has interested me because if I, like many people, often like a crispier outside on something, then in theory the meat should not be cooked from room temperature.


There are two ways to accomplish this. Start out high and lower for the duration of the roasting. Or start low and raise the temp higher for the duration.
When recipes call for resting outside of the fridge before roasting they do not mean the center of the roast needs be room temperature. But enough time to raise the temperature for more efficient roasting. And personally I do not always rest before roasting. I don't think it makes a world of difference.
With steaks it more critical because if the steak is completely at room temp, it will cook to medium rare in 1/2 the time it would have taken if cold.
For a crispy outside of your roast broil in until it reaches the way you want it.



gthomas785 said:


> Yep. By controlling the oven temp as well as the starting meat temp you can achieve wildly different results. Often times however, the risk of starting with a cold piece of meat is that you get a totally dried out exterior while the interior is still raw.
> 
> 
> > This reminds of the method my ex MIL used to roast eye round. She never thawed anything out. She shoved the roast into the oven frozen and always achieved a rare to medium rare result.
> ...


There is a simple way to roast meat to perfection every single time..
1) Pre-heat oven to 500°
2) Place rested roast on rack into 500° oven for 5 minutes.
3) Turn oven down to 200° and roast for 1 hour per pound.
Note: This is for rare to medium rare.


----------

